# Seamaster With A Constellation Dial



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Found this today, at the auction site: 300327034644

Seems to me the dial is wrong. I emailed the seller, and he claims that Omega made a few as a "higher end Constellation".... Would think they used another back then.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Dial on that one is definitely wrong.

They only had 4 dial variants for the Seamaster 120 f300 and a Connie dial was not one of them!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep...totally agree with Mike,,,its got the wrong dial.

Although Omega do occasionally mark models up strangely...never got why the MC is a Constellation..what with its seafaring bias...

You could stick any of the round dials in any of the cases ( Cal for cal )..and make what you like...i for one have a very rare  Omegus Cone....

There was another good example of a franken f300 on Ebay Germany a few weeks back...so-one had fitted a D-shaped with a Cal 1260 movement and dial..lots of shots with the back off..but none with it on.....

I wonder why......was ( apparently !!! ) a very rare variant as well.....sigh..


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with Mike,

It's def wrong. Heres a link to the DeskDivers article on this model and it's variants

The most disappointing thing for me is that it has the two-tone dial, which as far as I know only existed in the asymmetric f300 Connies. A real shame really if one was canibalised for this as they are my favorite dress f300 and appear to be considerably rarer than the Seamasters.










cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The seller is a member of this Forum.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The seller is a member of this Forum.


Oooh. The plot thickens. h34r:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > The seller is a member of this Forum.
> ...


Not really...just trying to prevent any unfortunate remarks etc.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Then you would expect he should no better then.....eh??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


OK...I wont bother next time...just trying to help.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> OK...I wont bother next time...just trying to help.


There are as many opinions on this site as there are members. I think its good to be forewarned (of the condition of the watch and the status of the seller) before someone says something they may regret.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


No, you're quite right, Hawkey. Didn't mean to be flippant.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Good idea Paul

Andy


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

davidwood said:


> Thats certainly the wrong dial, never heard of them making a top model before


Well, the buyer is up for a surprice then. Would buy it cheap and try to source a new dial though, if possible.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all this is my watch , i have nothing to hide at all i dont claim it to be anything other than it is , i dont claim to be a expert on omega watches i have offered it at 99 p ,i have supplied photos of the watch , so what do you want me to do ? i have nothing to hide at all from anyone also as other members on here know i am a honest member of the forum so any questions please send on a postcard :blink:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks a nice dial anyway. I note you've said its 100% genuine and correct - what movement is in it?


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Robert said:


> Looks a nice dial anyway. I note you've said its 100% genuine and correct - what movement is in it?


the movement says seiko and on the inside of the strap says timex i think h34r: no seriously it is a 12 jewel movement hums away stamped omega numbers are 32y2 also 9162 so i am sure someone will be able to tell from that kind regards norfolk


----------

